# Creatista Plus - any recommends / is it discontinued?



## crashd (May 19, 2020)

Hi all! Newbie here. Looking for a Nespresso machine for office, the Sage Creatista Plus looks pretty great but :

* Quite a few complaints online about failure of steam wand/boiler

* The product is no longer listed (as of today!) on the Sage website.

Any owners/insight/experience?


----------



## caipiao (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello - also newbie. Thinking about getting a Creatista Plus too! Currently has a half price offer (with a minimum one month coffee subscription). Would be very grateful to hear from existing owners (re failures, experience)...


----------

